# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Help on  cladding

## mullfitz

Could anyone give me some ideas of cladding the below building with colorbond sheets     *
                                                                                        EDITORS NOTE:        *  :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:  *                                                                                        The Structure is not Curved - Panoramic on a phone Camera*
I am going to run the sheets horizontal  
What I am uncertain is about is  do i buy the sheets pre cut ?
What do I do around the windows ?
 I can get some 5.4 sheets new on the cheap but will do  they Job  around the windows etc   
Thanks for all your help

----------


## TermiMonster

Hi Mullfitz,
Hard to tell from the photo, is that a long curve around the corner, or two curves, with a straight in between.
Anyway, you can get the colourbond curved, but you need to know the exact radius, and length of sheet, etc.  You can make a template and use that, which is often easier.
The straights should be simple enough.
Get some flashings folded to shape for around the windows, (in the correct colour), or maybe, nowadays you can buy them off the rack...someone else may have better info.
Any supplier, Robot trading, spandeck, plumbing suppliers, roofing suppliers, even hardwares (more exey) should be able to help, advise.
good luck,
TM

----------


## mullfitz

Thanks for the advice 
Its actually not curved   it was my artistic phone camera and panorama view  :Smilie:  
Cheers 
Terence

----------


## nww1969

Should be a simple job, as for around windows I would be buying  U shape angle to match colorbond
mitred on all corners around window frames so the colorbond sheet ends are all hidden , would look neat and finished off. 
edit: 
Drove past a new build out the back of Wyong today which was clad in colorbond however under the windows
the sections was clad with the plywood cladding which looked great,broke up the look of just colorbond all over.
 Not sure the reason your doing colorbond maybe fire rating then the ply would probably not be an option.

----------


## Bloss

Pity - I was hoping it was that lovely curved shape . . . 
Not quite sure what you see is the problem. Colourbond can be sued as cladding horizontally or vertically (or on an angle for that matter). See Walling made from COLORBOND® steel | COLORBOND® steel for contact to get install manuals etc. A range of molding shapes are available to use as flashing and finish around window and door openings

----------


## mullfitz

Hello to all  
Due to the new BMO(fire regulations)  laws I am going to clad the house with cement sheets first  
How do I work out how many sheets I need to cover the walls they are 1200 x 2400 and how do I install and lay the sheets around the windows and do I need less sheets due to the windows 
Sorry if it sounds a stubid question  just   want to make sure

----------


## shauck

Can I ask what your stud spacing is? 450 or 600? If it's 450 then 900 wide sheets are more suited. There's a fair bit of info available from the companies that make the sheets with regards to flashing, layout, joins, etc. See the PDF attached. Basically measure the length of the each wall and divide by 1200 or 900 and round up to whole sheet, whichever is the right sheet in your case. Add to this any extra for walls higher than the sheet length. You may use a little less than this in the case of windows that are substantial but not that much less. Have a read of the PDF and you'll see there's some wastage when cutting out around window and door edges. If you are confident that you won't make any mistakes, subtract the larger window openings between where the last and next full sheet is used (near edges of window). this may save you a few sheets but it's likely you may need a couple of spares just in case you cut and measure one wrong or break one. Make sure you have a stud centre for all joins (every 900 or 1200). Go round the whole house and mark these studs and make sure they are pretty dead on centre. If you have walls higher than the sheet length, you'll need to put in a row of noggings for that edge join too.   External Cladding Technical Specification (PrimeLine® weatherboard, HardiePlank™ weat.pdf

----------


## mullfitz

Thanks for all that   
I have the 1200 sheets will that be a problem as the  cement sheet edge wont finish in line with the timber frame as they are spaced at 450 not 600 
Cheers

----------


## shauck

Yeah, that's not how it's done. You can either replace the sheets (hopefully who you bought them from will swap them if they are still in perfect nik) or add studs at 1200 centres which is just a bit crazy. Must be 45 thick. Must be seasoned timber. Having said all that, perhaps (someone else may be able to advise you here), because you are cladding over them, there may be another way around it. Some sort of plastic joiner perhaps?? Simplest is to replace if it doesn't end up costing you too much (maybe a percentage of loss on the returned sheets?). Just by the way, the first measurement along any wall is from the outside of the first stud to the centre of the second stud and then it's centre to centre, using a long tape measure, take continuous measurements (900, 1800, 2700, 3600.....). Not sure who built your frame or if they took cladding into account but the first thing to do is try measuring the walls from each end and if they did, one way or the other hopefully will work so long as the first spacing of studs began in the right spot, otherwise they'll all be out by half thickness of the stud. In which case you still have that issue to deal with and hopefully the plastic joiner idea is ok (anyone???) 
By the way, what's the BAL rating? Do you really have to double clad with both cement sheet and corrugated iron?

----------


## mullfitz

If I lay them horizontally I would  put  have to put in 4 or 5  timber frames lengths to make sure there is a edge to batten down 
Does that make sense

----------


## shauck

They're not designed to be used horizontally so I'm not sure how that would go. Might be best to talk to the manufacturer about that just to make sure it's ok to do.

----------


## intertd6

> Thanks for all that   
> I have the 1200 sheets will that be a problem as the  cement sheet edge wont finish in line with the timber frame as they are spaced at 450 not 600 
> Cheers

  just run a trimmer or nog where the joins are, run the sheets in the way you have the least waste, you can run the sheets any way you like, even if it was exposed you would just flash the horizontal joins.
regards inter

----------


## mainly-outside

> Hello to all  
> Due to the new BMO(fire regulations) laws I am going to clad the house with cement sheets first

   

> By the way, what's the BAL rating? Do you really have to double clad with both cement sheet and corrugated iron?

  Hi Mullfitz, 
looks like you have a direction, good on you. Just a side note not all fibre cemnet sheet is applicable to a BAL area, it has to have been tested by a facility such as "warrington fire" to acheive a BAL rating. As I am sure you are aware the BAL ratings are very strict and if you select a product that someone tells you "it should work", the thing is that it might but if it hasnt been tested you will find it hard to get certified or insurance.
I would have imagined you would have had to go through this with your windows and under floor lining. 
It looks like you might be in a BAL-40 area with that much bush around. NRG Greenboard can get BAL-29 if you need a cost effective insulated solution, it is the only Polystyrene cladding in the country to have any sort of fire rating, or codemark (BCA recognition) for that matter. 
Good luck with the project.

----------

